# BMX Umrüstung mit Federgabel



## Eppe (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein GT BMX und möchte die Gabel durch eine Federgabel
für BMX DH ersetzten. Hat das schon mal einer gemacht? 
Oder ist das gar nicht möglich?


----------



## biker ben (5. Mai 2003)

öhm ich glaubs ned dass das schon einer gemacht hat, da du hier im falschen forum bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (5. Mai 2003)

Des Thema gab's schonmal im BMX Forum... musst einfach mal suchen...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. Mai 2003)

Dicht?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. Mai 2003)

Das geht,unter anderem hat RST mal ne BMX Federgabel im Programm gehabt. 45mm Federweg oder so.
Sind aber für BMX-Race konzipiert und ich wuerde mir echt dreimal ueberlegen was das Ding an nem BMX zu suchen haben soll...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Mai 2003)

Was hat das Thread hier im Trial Forum zu suchen!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. Mai 2003)

kein plan frag den typen der das thema hier aufgemacht hat


----------



## billi (6. Mai 2003)

es giebt federgabeln speziel fürs bmx , hab ich vor jahren mal irgendwo gesehen , aber wer braucht sowas ?


----------



## Adonai (6. Mai 2003)

B M X    -   pfff


----------



## biker ben (7. Mai 2003)

durch zufall draufgestossen, weiss ned ob dass das richtige is:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/pbpic83412.jpg
link in neuen browser kopieren!


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Mai 2003)

Nee du...das is kei BMX! Des is nen 24" Dirt&Jump Bike. Ich muss zugeben, dass mir die Hütte saugut gefällt! 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

